# Enforcer?



## Unique (Apr 13, 2005)

I think this team is lacking a enforcer... Sum1 gets punked I want someone to get even the next time down the court. Rick fox was our guy. What about now?


----------



## elcap15 (Aug 8, 2006)

you always need to make someone pay for getting to the basket easy or punking other players. Shaq did the former and Fox did the latter durring our championship runs.

Now??? Kwame maybe, he is big and scary. Everyone on our team is a little soft. maybe Smush can give new meaning to his name.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

Not required. The team as a whole just needs to play strong. They get that from Kobe on the perimeter and they get the physical banger in the post from kwame. Kwame doesn't take shots at peope but when guarding all the athletic bigs he bangs real well. Much more physical than any big we have banging with other bigs. 

That enforcer stuff helps if the enforcer can play but some idiot fouling guys nah we're good. 

Shaq was an intimidator period. Fox was not an enforcer he just played tough. We were just tough all the way around then Fisher, Kobe, Fox, Shaq, no punks in that mix.


----------



## Silk D (Feb 6, 2006)

I think kobe's presence makes up for that in terms of somebody getting "punked". he'll stick up for anybody on the team, knowing that the refs will hesitate to throw him out of the game. 

As far as an interior enforcer, I'd say Ronny Turiaf is our best bet. he's not exactly intimitating, not yet anyway, but he is any above average shot blocker, and is not afraid to get dunked on. he'll get his hands dirty, and take one for the team (or give one for the team) if need be. And while he's not just some goon who goes in there to commit fouls, he's not exactly vital to our team's success.


----------



## Pnack (Aug 23, 2005)

Turiaf could fill that roll if the Zen Master asked him to im sure


----------



## DaBruins (Jul 30, 2003)

yeah, i dont think an enforcer is necessary. You dont need an enforcer to have team unity.


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

Enforcers don't really exist in the NBA. The Oakley's, Rodman's, Laimbeer's dont exist anymore. This league is way too soft now. What would have been a "shot to let them know you can't come into my house" would now be a 15 game suspension...


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

Zero Hero said:


> Enforcers don't really exist in the NBA. The Oakley's, Rodman's, Laimbeer's dont exist anymore. This league is way too soft now. What would have been a "shot to let them know you can't come into my house" would now be a 15 game suspension...


Quite true, quite true.

It appals (sp?) me to see a player like, say, Dwyane Wade slashing at will for close shots around the rim without some player steping up and just stopping the guy.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

<object width="425" height="350"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/VKAj0HQnsuA"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/VKAj0HQnsuA" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="350"></embed></object>



KWAME!!!!


----------



## Unique (Apr 13, 2005)

^^ I like how Lamar got right in the middle and pushed the 1st person who got in his way :laugh:

Go kwame!


----------



## Shady* (Jul 3, 2005)

Kobe is our enforcer. Don't you guys remember when Nash was bullying Sasha? Kobe stepped right inbetween and got into Nash's face. And even in the clip shown above, the fight was between Kwame and Diaw, and Kobe got involved. Kobe is this team's toughest guy by far.


----------



## ravor44 (Feb 26, 2005)

Pnack said:


> *Turiaf* could fill that roll if the Zen Master asked him to im sure


Turiaf an enforcer? Maybe a cheerleader... :banana:


----------



## LamarButler (Apr 16, 2005)

> Kobe is this team's toughest guy by far.


I dont think Lamar or Kwame would get punked on by Chris Childs.


----------



## TakUrBalzBakFrmUrWife (Nov 9, 2004)

LamarButler said:


> I dont think Lamar or Kwame would get punked on by Chris Childs.


Getting hit in the face unexpectedly and throwing a punch back is now being "punked"???
Times have changed...


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

LamarButler said:


> I dont think Lamar or Kwame would get punked on by Chris Childs.


Dude it was a sucker punch and before kobe could get back at Childs they restrained him.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

<object width="425" height="350"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/CtIZf-rDu1w"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/CtIZf-rDu1w" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="350"></embed></object>

Kobes a punk..... :angel:


----------



## elcap15 (Aug 8, 2006)

HA! Miiller is a *****


----------



## LamarButler (Apr 16, 2005)

> Getting hit in the face unexpectedly and throwing a punch back is now being "punked"???





> Dude it was a sucker punch and before kobe could get back at Childs they restrained him.


http://youtube.com/watch?v=POZJywu4vl8&mode=related&search=

Kobe had enough time, he just didnt react well to the punch. 

Dont get me wrong, Kobe is definitely one of my favorite players, but he didnt look so good against Chris Childs.

Who knows though, hes a lot different now.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

LamarButler said:


> http://youtube.com/watch?v=POZJywu4vl8&mode=related&search=
> 
> Kobe had enough time, he just didnt react well to the punch.
> 
> ...


Slim you're 13 and you act like this means something. You got alot of years ahead to get sucker punched. 

They play bball not box. Kobe's got heart which is all that matters who cares if he can or can't fight. Most nba players can't fight judging by the tons of nba fights I've seen.


----------



## LamarButler (Apr 16, 2005)

> They play bball not box. Kobe's got heart which is all that matters who cares if he can or can't fight. Most nba players can't fight judging by the tons of nba fights I've seen.


I agree, that fighting has not much to with basketball and really wont contribute to wins. Neither does having an enforcer, really. But if someones gonna be an "enforcer" people should be somewhat scared of you, cause thats what its all about. Thats the point of an enforcer, to know that you cant do certain things to certain teams cause someone is always gonna put you in line.


----------



## TakUrBalzBakFrmUrWife (Nov 9, 2004)

jazzy1 said:


> Slim you're .


That should pretty much end the discussion...


----------



## Samurai of Swoosh (Sep 18, 2006)

Jordan was the enforcer on the early Bulls teams. Kobe can be the enforcer on this team. The only problem with that, is if the "enforcer" needs to get physical, Kobe can't go all out because he has to stay in the game, and not get kicked out for his actions. I'd let Turiaf be the enforcer. It would be better if Kwame was, cause he is big and his a bad ***. Maybe it would help him grow into a more aggressive player as well.


----------



## KDOS (Nov 29, 2005)

LamarButler said:


> http://youtube.com/watch?v=POZJywu4vl8&mode=related&search=
> 
> Kobe had enough time, he just didnt react well to the punch.
> 
> ...


Kobe just hesitated, as to Childs just went for it. Had Kobe went for the uppercut, it will be Kobe=1, Childs=0


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

Kwame is hardly physical on offense. He goes to the hole with the ferocity of a butterfly.


----------



## lilrip133 (Dec 25, 2005)

kobe cant fight. thats understood, but there's really not much need for an enforcer anyway in today's league. an enforcer just picks up a lot of fines and logs a lot of minutes in street clothes on the bench the way the league is trying to protect its "image" now


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

i was there when kobe got punched by chris.. first and only laker game that i went to ever. they were midrow seats for $40.00 ... the goold ol' days  

btw, dont underestimate having an enforcer. it keeps your team tough and prevents them from playing soft defense/offense.

you know how the refs call it sometimes... they'll call ticky tack fouls on team x and you could hack a guy's arm off and they wouldn't call it on team y. if your team is getting beat down like that, you need an enforcer.


----------

